# Aikido Video Clip...



## Chito (Jan 21, 2005)

I once found a video clip of an Aikido demonstration that I'd like to find again for a friend.  It was 2 women and they were actually using a sword.  Anyone know where I can track it down?  Thanks!!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Dont know about that one in particular, but at our school's web site, there are several video clips posted, and I know there are SEVERAL more in the works to be posted.

 HTH!
 Andrew


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 23, 2005)

very nice clips... but I was wondering.... doesn't that "tee-vee" get any other channels?? (  :wink1: ... just kidding)


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> very nice clips... but I was wondering.... doesn't that "tee-vee" get any other channels?? (  :wink1: ... just kidding)


 No, it doesnt, its stays tuned to Aiki-TV! HAHA!

 Actually, thats the TV thats in my living room, took the picture of it to use in the videos section. Then in Photoshop, manually sliced it after resizing to put it into tables.  All the HTML and ASP was done with Notepad (Im old school).

 Glad you enjoyed it, keep an eye on our site for more videos, as free time permits!

 Andrew


----------

